
Ask HN: Is there any way to make a MCU send a signal like keyboard? - st380752143
I want to make a device with MCU, something like Arduino or Raspberry Pi, which can connect the computer through USB cable and is programmable to send some key signals like keyboard.<p>Thanks!
======
db48x
Yes, you can find everything you need if you search for the right thing. As
you know, a keyboard is a Human Interface Device. What you want to search for
then is "arduino USB HID library".

